# Did you do it Kelly?



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning sweetheart
Logged on this morning before I get ready for work to see if you had given in and done a test!!!

Hope you are ok and if you have am praying you got BFP

  

                                 

Tracy
xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

? Hope you ok hun, and HAPPY 21ST BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya

Thanks girls but cudnt pull myself to do it  suppose iam waiting until tomorrow now so i have reached test date woooohoooo surely iam a start Ill be post first thing in the morning! 

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

My god you are so strong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How on earth have you managed that!!

(it is your birthday isnt it!)

Have a brilliant day hun, and cant wait to hear tomorrow!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

fingers crossed for tomorrow! oh and happy birthday for fri!


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

I one in a million 
Kate my birthday is in the morning with test date 

Cheerz me deerz

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

God hun, sorry. I dont know what is wrong with me, my brain has gone somewhere else!! (my four year old has been home since last week ill)

Im really sorry!


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh Kel its driving me crazy. you are very strong for not giving in!
good luck!!!!!!   

Nic


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HIya Kelly
Well done for waiting.I dont think i will be as strong!
Make sure you let us know 1st thing.
Happy Birthday for tomorrow, I hope you get the best pressy ever!
Lol xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kelly

I deffo agree with the others,you are so strong not to have tested(like me )

wishing you loads of luck sweetie                       

Kelly x


----------



## seabreeze (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Kelly, 

Good luck tomorrow, and I hope your birthday is happier than you could ever imagine.  I have my fingers crossed.

Carrie x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oh Kelly honey, I have everything crossed you got good news this morning and you are having the best 21st birthday ever!                    
Love and hugs
Tracy
xx


----------

